# What about this???



## herberylong (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi. I am new here, site was recommended by a friend, and I think its great.
Basically, here's my problem....
My husband and I have been married for 7 years. About a year ago, we were going through an extremely rough patch. We made it through, but a few days ago, we were having a normal conversation and the subject of cheating came up. In talking about infidelity in marriages, he admitted that during our "rough patch" he wanted to cheat. That he would look at other women and want to go home with them and that if any of them would have approached him, he would have been all for it. He says he never approached anyone, and that nothing ever happened. But only because he was never approached for the situation by someone else. And that since, as things became better between us, he would now say "No thank you" to another woman. He says that during that time, he was so angry and miserable that he wanted to cheat and sometimes his hostility towards me was because he couldn't be with someone else. I admit, I am bothered by this. I am very uncomfortable that his faithfulness when times are tough seems to be (or at least have been) totally conditional on other women and situational. I feel like I can't exactly accuse him of something, but I admit, my trust is shaken. I know I am faithful through the hard times because I concentrate on the marriage and the problems in it. And I guess I can appreciate his honesty, but I am concerned about what will happen during future "rough patches," seemingly based on what other people may do. Am I wrong in what I feel? I am curious and really want mens honest opinions of this. ANd thanx.


----------



## ConfusedMale (Jan 13, 2009)

I think is honesty is refreshing and unusual. But I think if he really would cheat he would say nothing. You have less to worry about than you think.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

I think that you have little to worry about. One he knows why he was looking, and temped and was able to resist. Two, he was open and honest with you about his feelings. I think that shows he not only has high morals, but also great understanding of his emotions.


----------

